# fin rot?



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

howdy!
i don't know much about fish diseases, so i don't know what fin rot looks like. is this it?:







they're other fins are fine. i don't know if that is a disease or what, and don't know how to treat it.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

in that picture i do not see any signs of fin rot, his pectoral fin may be a bit frayed, but i do not see any indication of the white or opaque reqions that generarlly occur around the affected areas.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

well, what is it then?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is it a new fish??? or did it just show up.... judging by the tail end your fish looks healthy to me


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

both of 'em have it, they're other fins are ok, just they're pectoral fins. i have them since march. and it just came up. water parms are ok, except for the PH (8). and they are perfectly healthy. except for this.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

to me it just appears to be noramal wear, it could be form a thousand different causes. Do your fish hang out in a cave of under some type of ledge?


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

rbp 4 135 said:


> to me it just appears to be noramal wear, it could be form a thousand different causes. Do your fish hang out in a cave of under some type of ledge?


well, they hide out behind a big log. and there are some stones. i had to rearange it because they were fighting for teritory.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

To as best as i can tell it is just wear with out any apparent indication of infection, probably as a result form territorial scuffles. I asked if they hang out in a cave because i had a fish that use to do that, a cichlid, and his dorsal fin was aways worn form rubbing on the top portion of the entrance.


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

rbp 4 135 said:


> To as best as i can tell it is just wear with out any apparent indication of infection, probably as a result form territorial scuffles. I asked if they hang out in a cave because i had a fish that use to do that, a cichlid, and his dorsal fin was aways worn form rubbing on the top portion of the entrance.


thnx!








i'll move the decor a bit, and if it gets worse, i'll update.


----------

